# taking photo from a droplet



## astro_am (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi , I have tried to take a photo from a droplet (micro focus) but I don't like to have any reflex of the lights on it.For example imagine a LED provide my view's light but there is an image of the LED on the droplet too.I was wondering if there is any kind of filter or a technique to avoid this.I really have to use a LED or lamp which is quite close to it.


----------

